# Powerflex 70 VFD



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not familiar with the unit but are there fuses involved that may be blown


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

parkerro said:


> I just had one blow up tonight at work. Replaced it, put in HIM, and now the unit is flashing green that it's ready to go but when I hit the start button it remains stopped. Any help would be great as this has never happened to me before.


Is your line voltage good? Did you change the parameters as needed? What parameters did you change? Is your "start" command satisfied?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

So did you perform a "copy cat" procedure to suck the programming out of the old drive before removing the HIM? If so, did you take the next step to download the programming from the HIM back into the new drive? It does not do either task automatically, you have to tell it to do that. The steps you need to do are outlined in Appendix B of the manual.

If the old drive is totally dead and you cannot power up the control board to suck the programming from it, hopefully you have a copy of the programming somewhere, either on a disk for use with programming software, or at the very least written down on paper.


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

parkerro said:


> I just had one blow up tonight at work. Replaced it, put in HIM, and now the unit is flashing green that it's ready to go but when I hit the start button it remains stopped. Any help would be great as this has never happened to me before.


Not as familiar with the 70 as am with 700 and 750 series. Not claiming to be an expert of those either. Easier if standing there. Couple questions. Does your HIM say "stopped" or "not enabled" at top? Are you sure you selected the right control? 2 wire, 3 wire? Is the input set correctly? Do you have it set for 0-10v when it should be 4-20ma? Ive even had the polarity of the "analog in" flipped once and that kept it from starting.

Just throwing some stuff out there.

I will agree, HIM copycat is a great feature. Use it if you have the option.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It failed. It didn't blow up. Does it still flash READY when you press START?


----------



## parkerro (May 11, 2015)

Thanks to all that replied. I tried to copy from HIM module to VFD but because I couldn't retrieve the info from the old unit (because it did go bang) I had to input all the parameters from an old file and then do some tweeking to get it running better. Once again thanks to all.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

parkerro said:


> Thanks to all that replied. I tried to copy from HIM module to VFD but because I couldn't retrieve the info from the old unit (because it did go bang) I had to input all the parameters from an old file and then do some tweeking to get it running better. Once again thanks to all.


Did you get it running? What was the problem?


----------



## parkerro (May 11, 2015)

It seems that because this unit was older (5-7 years) that the new ones have software that isn't compatible with the old one. This requires that you manually put all the parameters in as the HIM copycat feature sometimes will not work. I found an old sheet with the parameters on it and after an hour an a half of installing these it started up. Final tweeking was done to some of the parameters to get it to run better as the parameters may have changed a little over the past few years. Glad we have a binder with all our VFD info and parameters stored in it.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

parkerro said:


> . . . Glad we have a binder with all our VFD info and parameters stored in it.


Blessings on the record fanatics for someday their fanaticism will save someone's bacon! :laughing:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

It seems I always have to start from scratch when replacing a drive someone else installed. The changed parameter list doesn't exist anywhere, on a computer or piece of paper, they never did a HIM copycat either, and none of the wires are labeled.

But, I make it a habit of writing down all the changed parameters when I'm finished figuring it all out. As well as doing a HIM copycat. 

It's especially helpful when setting up new PI loops when you have several parameter cheatsheets to work from.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it going OP. This thread inspires me to go seek out some of our old 1336s and Tosverts and get the parameters written down. Lol!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guntrician said:


> Glad to hear you got it going OP. This thread inspires me to go seek out some of our old 1336s and Tosverts and get the parameters written down. Lol!


One of the client's I work with has a few of them surviving in the field.. They are on fans with a simple control philosophy.. It would take me longer to dig them out of the drives than it would to reprogram a new one...


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> One of the client's I work with has a few of them surviving in the field.. They are on fans with a simple control philosophy.. It would take me longer to dig them out of the drives than it would to reprogram a new one...


Tosvert Id have to grab a book but 1336 only a minute to jot down everything I need. I did exactly that today and got a AB 753 set up on the bench and hooked up a test motor, 3 wire start/stop and 4-20ma generator. Ready to pop in in the morning. "Should" be plug and play. But you could do like you say. In this instance equipment is in operation and speed of install is a must so tried to get a step ahead. Regardless, we consider it handy to have parameters handy if possible on most installs.

Regards


----------

